# apache2 + mod_perl

## sigix

I'm trying to install mod_perl with apache2 

apache2 is in USE flags

when I emerge mod_perl

it gave me following errors

```

............

............

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mod_perl-1.99.11/work/mod_perl-1.99_11/xs/Apache'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mod_perl-1.99.11/work/mod_perl-1.99_11/xs/Apache/Const'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mod_perl-1.99.11/work/mod_perl-1.99_11/xs/Apache/Const'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mod_perl-1.99.11/work/mod_perl-1.99_11/xs/Apache'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mod_perl-1.99.11/work/mod_perl-1.99_11/xs/ModPerl'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mod_perl-1.99.11/work/mod_perl-1.99_11/xs/ModPerl/Const'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mod_perl-1.99.11/work/mod_perl-1.99_11/xs/ModPerl/Const'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mod_perl-1.99.11/work/mod_perl-1.99_11/xs/ModPerl'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mod_perl-1.99.11/work/mod_perl-1.99_11/xs'

/usr/bin/perl -MExtUtils::Install -e \

"-e qq{.mypacklist} && uninstall(qq{.mypacklist}, 1, 0)"

unlink /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux/Apache/test.pm

ACCESS DENIED  chmod:     /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux/Apache/test.pm

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux/Apache/test.pm

Cannot forceunlink /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux/Apache/test.pm: Permission denied at -e line 1

make: *** [nuke_Apache__test] Error 255

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/mod_perl-1.99.11 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 106, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-dev-perl_-_mod_perl-1.99.11-8356.log"

chmod:     /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux/Apache/test.pm

unlink:    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux/Apache/test.pm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

and 

```

bash-2.05b# ACCEPT_KEYWODS="~x86" emerge '=dev-perl/mod_perl-1.99.11' -pv

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=dev-perl/mod_perl-1.99.11" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-perl/mod_perl-1.99.11 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

```

it's been one day to install/config mod_perl with apache2 but in vain

 :Rolling Eyes:  [/code]

----------

## steveb

ACCEPT_KEYWODS? Where is the R?

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

----------

## sigix

ok, thanx

but what about the first error "ACCESS VIOLATION" ?

----------

## dodger10k

Same error message here. Can anyone help out?  :Smile: 

----------

## sf_alpha

It's not good idea. I think it may be ebuild bugs or something.

But If you want, u can try

$ FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge what_u_want

when you get sandbox ACCESS VIOLATION

----------

## elpierco

Emerging mod_perl with the FEATURES "-sandbox" seems to have worked for me.  What are the implications in emerging a package this way?  Thanks El

----------

## plank

 *elpierco wrote:*   

> Emerging mod_perl with the FEATURES "-sandbox" seems to have worked for me.  What are the implications in emerging a package this way?  Thanks El

 

You give the ebuild permission to write/delete files anywhere on your system.

So if there's a serious bug on the ebuild (or you have a malicious ebuild) it can access and modify anything on the filesystem.

With sandbox only de /var/tmp/portage... can be accessed.

-sandbox not a very good idea.

I have the same problem.

The ebuild is probably buggy.

----------

## maiku

Unnecessary.  Just unmerge mod_php and then remerge it.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104895

----------

## plank

 *maiku wrote:*   

> Unnecessary.  Just unmerge mod_php and then remerge it.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104895

 

I didn't even have mod_php (or any php packages) installed.

I did unmerge an old mod_perl I had and reemerged the new version. It worked fine even on the sandbox.

I didn't dig deep into the ebuild to actually see what was going on, so I can't tell this will work for sure.

It did for me.

----------

## maiku

I meant mod_pearl but typed mod_php... by accident.  But thanks for clearing it up.

----------

## plank

 *maiku wrote:*   

> I meant mod_pearl but typed mod_php... by accident.  But thanks for clearing it up.

 

Ok. I thought it was weird but possible.

More importantly, do you know the reason why the old version must be unmerged?

----------

## mno

I also didn't see that you guys said mod_php, and assumed mod_perl in the suggestion to unmerge and then remerge. Weird, but that solved the issue for me  :Smile:  Thanks.

----------

